# selecting reptile safe wood sealing/joining/finishing products



## kamandakill (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi guys, I want to build/reno my python a new enclosure cause I'd like to give her more room (decent large ones are SO expensive!) but I'm not sure about what types of products to use for sealing/joining/staining/varnishing/painting or what kinds of wood to use. It will obviously need to be moisture resistant and easy to keep clean so it will need some kind of sealing or varnishing right? Sorry I don't know to much about woodwork, I can build anything with steel but never done wood! I think it will be fun though  I just want to make sure I don't use any products that will be harmful. Any advise on certain things which should/should not be used would be great!


----------



## OldestMagician (Nov 16, 2013)

Pond safe paint is what I'd recommend. Waterproof and safe for fish, so safe for other animals


----------



## creaturesofhabit (Nov 16, 2013)

All my enclosures are made out of plywood, I stain them with Cabots oil based interior stain then give them 3 coats of Cabots water based polyurethane .


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Nov 16, 2013)

Melamine. Then all you need to do is seal the joints.


----------



## pinefamily (Nov 16, 2013)

Regardless of what wood you use, make sure you use a silicone sealant on the joints that does not contain mould inhibitors.


----------



## kamandakill (Nov 17, 2013)

So water based polyurethane gives it a good seal? This is what I think I'd rather do, some real wood with staining rather than laminated stuff. Lots of people talk about using melamine, thats laminated right? Is wood glue ok? And i take it that aquarium sealant and any other aquarium products are going to be ok?


----------



## pinefamily (Nov 17, 2013)

Wood glue/PVA types are ok, as is aquarium sealant. Try and stick to a water based stain, and then use the polyurethane mentioned above.


----------



## kamandakill (Nov 17, 2013)

Ok thanks guys, that's helpful  now I just need to try and figure how I'm gunna go about this, I have so many different ideas!


----------

